# p sitting still?/ same spot



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

is it normal for my red to sit in the same spot every day facing the same direction and all, hes only active when a fish messes with him or something like that. he usually has 2 main spots that he waits at. is this normal?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

well....before we answer your question, i would like to ask you is that what tank size do you have? how many fish do you have in there and how big? do you have any powerhead in there?

there is a couple thing why your red stay in one spot...

1. that spot are warm or his favorite spot
2. your heater is not working ( temp should be 78-82f)
3. tank are small or to crowed..
4. need powerhead in there

give us more imfor....


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> well....before we answer your question, i would like to ask you is that what tank size do you have? how many fish do you have in there and how big? do you have any powerhead in there?
> 
> there is a couple thing why your red stay in one spot...
> 
> ...


I have two RBP's, each about 5 to 6", and 4 silver dollars, each about 3" in an 80 G tank, well planted and with normal water parameters with 3 powerheads and temp at 80f. Each RB has its spot and they sit and wait 24/7. When I switch off lights they go around exploring for a bit and park themselves again. I guess its normal behaviour. If they are in a bigger shoal there may be much more activity.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Perhaps if you tried dimming the lights they would move more? You stated that when the lights are off, they venture around the tank.

Do they feed well?


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

how long have you had them in that tank ?
like mentioned trying dimming the lights.my pygo school turns into a circus once my lights go down.Kind of a shame since I like to watch them once and a while.


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

the lights are usually always off, and moon lights in the night, i have 5 other fish with him, 3 pacus about 4 inches. a 5 inch africian chiclid, and a 2 inch also. the tank is 65 gallons. the heater is at 80 degrees according to the 2 thermometers i have in there. he eats occasionally but hes never over agressive. i have one powerhead in the middle of the tank


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wait!...you put african chiclid in the same tank with your piranha??







bad idea man....take it out before any happen to your chiclid..soon or later your chiclid will get eaten or kill by your piranha. keep in mind that piranha are unpredictable fish.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

holier than thou said:


> wait!...you put african chiclid in the same tank with your piranha??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats some expensive RBP food in there.....


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2006)

If your piranha r between 5 or 6" then i would say that your other fish r in danger whether it b sooner or later dont forget piranha r happy enough to let other fish swim about with content and take a bit of bullying BUT as always happens the piranha will get hungy one night and polish the rest off, thats a dead cert in my experience. Plus i dont usualy have the light on with my 2 rps,s and if i do its very dim and that makes them happy enough also as long as oyur p,s r eating they should b ok


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2006)

TonyUK said:


> If your piranha r between 5 or 6" then i would say that your other fish r in danger whether it b sooner or later dont forget piranha r happy enough to let other fish swim about with content and take a bit of bullying BUT as always happens the piranha will get hungy one night and polish the rest off, thats a dead cert in my experience. Plus i dont usualy have the light on with my 2 rps,s and if i do its very dim and that makes them happy enough also as long as oyur p,s r eating they should b ok


Scrap that guysZ!!!! i seem to of got my lines crossed somewhere


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

well i dont really have any other place for him, so i just put him on the guilatine. i didnt buy him he came with the tank so i guess its not my loss. im not exited to see him go though


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

tell me what should he be doing. doing situps watching tv drinking a beer
if you would like a active fish give him a power head and some decor to protect and try to hide his food around the tank so he has to look for it and dont feed evry day.
and if that does not work then you have one lazy ass fish.


----------

